# Gloria, Hosanna in excelsis



## Nurja

Hello,

I want to sing an English carol with my students where this sentence in Latin appears- Could you tell me the meaning? Thanks


----------



## cyberpedant

Gloria = glory [to god]
Hosanna = (I believe) a Hebrew word, a shout of praise
in excelsis = in the highest


----------



## Nurja

Thanks very much!


----------



## CapnPrep

cyberpedant said:


> in excelsis = in the highest


In the highest what? And why is this expression typically translated as a superlative? I mean, if _excelsus_ is already "the highest", what is _excelsior_?


----------



## cyberpedant

Found in the Roman Catholic Liturgy (Latin Rite)

                                                                              Sanctus, Sanctus, Sanctus, Dóminus Deus                             Sábaoth. Pleni sunt cæli et terra glória tua.                             *Hosánna* in excélsis. + Benedíctus qui venit in nómine Dómini.                             Hosánna in excélsis.
                              Holy, holy, holy, Lord God of Hosts.                             Heaven and earth are full of Thy Glory. *Hosanna* in the highest. + Blessed is He Who cometh in the Name of the Lord. Hosanna in the highest.Whatever the original Hebrew might mean, the word has been (mis)translated into Latin as "praise," or simply understood to mean that. This is from the part of the mass known as the "Sanctus." It is the only place I can recall where the word "Hosanna" is used in the liturgy, but it has been used in a multitude of non-liturgical musical compositions.


----------



## Cagey

CapnPrep said:


> In the highest what? And why is this expression typically translated as a superlative? I mean, if _excelsus_ is already "the highest", what is _excelsior_?


It might be better to think of _in excelsis_ as _"in the lofty places, in the heights"_, which allows _excelsior_ to be a comparative: _loftier_.  

Of course, many translations are fixed by tradition, and some translations reflect an effort to produce the desired effect or feeling, rather than to reflect precisely the language of the original.


----------



## CapnPrep

Cagey said:


> It might be better to think of _in excelsis_ as _"in the lofty places, in the heights"_, which allows _excelsior_ to be a comparative: _loftier_.


Thank you. Because of the traditional, "loose" translation, the phrase in English has apparently come to mean "to the highest degree". But in Latin, it must be a locative expression, is that correct? Or does _in_ + ablative (plural) have some other possible interpretation here?


----------



## brian

I'd say it is (or at least was) "locative" in the sense that it refers to _the heights, high places, the heavens_ (if you will), meaning _Glory to God, who is in the heavens_.

If you wanted to say _to the highest degree_, you'd have to make it an adverb of some sort, e.g. _excelse_.


----------



## wonderment

CapnPrep said:


> Because of the traditional, "loose" translation, the phrase in English has apparently come to mean "to the highest degree". But in Latin, it must be a locative expression, is that correct? Yes Or does _in_ + ablative (plural) have some other possible interpretation here? Nothing I can think of.


This may be helpful, _excelsus_:



> *Ex-celsus , i,* m., the Highest, the Most High, i. e. God (eccl. Lat.), Vulg. Psa. 72, 11 al.
> 
> Neut.: *excelsum , i,* an elevated station or position: _in excelso aetatem agere,_ i. e. in a high station, Sall. C. 51, 12 .--Esp. (eccl. Lat.): *in excelsis*, in the highest, in ascriptions of praise, Vulg. Psa. 148, 1 al.



Also, in the famous Gloria Hymn, _in excelsis_ translates the New Testament Greek _ἐν ὑψίστοις_ which means "in the highest or loftiest (of places), i.e. the heaven above." The Greek adjective is a special superlative without any use in the positive degree.


----------

